# Need help. Fendi watches?



## toothlesrooster (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the story. About 11 years ago while transitioning careers (used to be an automotive painter, was transitioning into technology) I was working as a tech for Best Buy. I made quite a few friends (regulars) and one was a collector/trader. He asked me to come over to his place to set up a new digital camera and scanner and do some general PC work. He had quite a few nice high end watches. A few Rolex watches and such. This was long before I knew any thing about watches (ha, like I do now. lol). Any way, he paid me with some cash and a watch. I liked it, didn't know much about it and had just had a relatively new (and expensive to me) Citizen stolen from me, so I needed one. It's a nice looking Fendi quartz. I wore it for several years, battery died and I threw it in a box. Fast forward to today. I'm getting married in a few months. Packing up my house and stumbled upon this watch in a box. I remembered him saying it wasn't a cheap watch but it wasn't worth anything like a Rolex, Omega etc... I'm just curious if it's worth anything? I'm still gonna have it cleaned up, have a new battery put in it and add a new strap and wear it. I think it's sharp looking!

I did try to look up any info about it with the numbers on the back and couldn't find anything about it. I did notice, however, that Fendi watches seem to be a fashion brand and from what I can see they aren't exactly cheap.

Any info for me? Thanks guys, I'm a WIS in training...and well...I'm learning from you guys, so. Learn me!

These photos aren't supposed to look pretty, they were modified to try to give you the best view of everything.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

this is just my opinion, 
as you said, Fendi is a fashion watch. Most of the value is from the name

other things that could increase the value of fashion watches are:
- precious metal/stones/jewels used
- good movements, most of these watches use movements from other watchmaker (sometime from well known brand names), Tiffany had used Vacheron, Blancpain, etc. Not sure about Fendi, but if that movement is a quartz, well ... dont think there's much value on that movement.

see if you can find out which quartz movement is used and who had made the movement.


----------



## toothlesrooster (Jan 4, 2011)

That's what I thought. I didn't think I'd stumbled on something priceless, but before I wore it as a beater or tossed it into another drawer I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Another drawer.


----------



## toothlesrooster (Jan 4, 2011)

I finally got the case open and figured out what movement was in it. It's a Swiss V8 with 7 jewels. Decent movement? Here is a photo. It's exactly the same movement except mine also has "Fendi 4.91" etched on it.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the design of your Fendi. It has a Art Deco look to it. I don't own a Fendi watch, but my wife has one. My impressions are positive. Fendi is a higher end fashion name and doesn't seem to be part of a larger watchmaking group like most of other fashion brands. They seem to make their own watches.

As far as the movement you have, I don't have much info on the Swiss V8 quartz other than it is made by ETA if that means anything. I would think that would be a plus.

Value? I have no idea. But, I like the design of your watch. I would just enjoy it for what it is.


Regards,
Bob


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

The value of a piece one attaches to an item is sometimes more sentimental than what it's really worth. Swiss quartz watches equal pretty accurate watches.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Watches retail for around 500 and up in my area. Although they are some pretty good ones in my opinion.(ie its Louis Vuitton owned and therefore its what I see as a Tag to your Omega, ie Fendi being the Tag and omega being the louis vuitton) 

I've had my fendi nautical diver for 3-4 years now, paid a grand for it and very satisfied with the piece, eta-2824 in her, but since shes a automatic that might not interest you  If you can post the model number (it should be on the back of the watch) then its pretty easy to narrow it down, I cant see anything in that caseback picture.

People underestimate Fendi as a real watch because of all the Fs in the design or because they automaticly assume its a designer watch. They have some pretty nice pieces but some guys are either too ignorant and don't see past most women wearing one, or they'd rather get a TAG or something for the same price range. I think it'll take 10-20 more years and a major revamp of the design to get it to the same status symbol as TAG (although I hate TAG and love fendi which is the opposite of most Fendi haters  

I've found two things on my watch, its outlasted most TAGs as my beater, its not as fancy as my Omegas so it doesn't get recognized by most pickpockets :O lol so you can practicly wear it anywhere. Its been a good beater in my opinion. If you can decifer the model number on the back I can try to decipher the info on it.


----------

